# My Diet & Progress



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

I started working out and trying to gain weight and size since re-joining the gym and having years off training. I have gone from about 5'11" and 11 stone to 11 stone 10llbs but I seem to be struggling to make any more gains which is probably down to my diet which isnt the best.

9am Bowl of Oats & Semi skimmed Milk

10:30am - Banana

12:00 - Baked potato, cheese and Beans

3pm - Maximuscle Cyclone Bar

6pm - Either Pasta, Rice or scrambled egg on toast

8pm - Weight Gain Shake

10pm - Cashew Nuts

I always struggle with poor apetite but when I am hungry I will eat bananas, fruit and such inbetween and generally get a bit more down me.

I am still just working out 3 times a week at the gym and have been pleased with me gains since November as I always thought I couldnt get any bigger.

Any tips of what else I should be doing? Other than what I eat and the weight gain shake I just take a standard multivitamin and thats it really.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

It's hard to say imo, as it'd be better for you to try and work out what each meal consists of nutritionally by weighing each portion and then working it out by using the nutritional labels or the net etc for the info. For all we know your meal sizes could be small or large! do you know what I mean?

If your training is sound and you are getting plenty of rest, then you are probably not consuming enough to grow. You could add more to your meal sizes or maybe sack off the nutritional bar for a mass gain type supplement - you will no doubt get members saying to stop using Maximuscle, but I'll refrain from that as I haven't used their stuff before.

Train hard, rest hard and eat A LOT is what I always think - simplistic but it works.


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

Yes I will start weighing my portions so I know exactly what im getting. At the moment its quite random, if im not hungry at breakfast I will have a medium portion but some days I have been having more.

Well I dont use maximuscle in general its just I got given lots of the bars by a mate as he didnt like them so I have been having them as I have them. I probably wouldnt be having them when I have used them.

I have been training hard but the bad weather has made my routine a bit up and down.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

10.30am, you definatly need something more to eat here, with a good amount of protein in, aswell as some carbs and good fats.

You could also add a little more to your 12.00 and your 10.00pm one.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Parki79 said:


> I started working out and trying to gain weight and size since re-joining the gym and having years off training. I have gone from about 5'11" and 11 stone to 11 stone 10llbs but I seem to be struggling to make any more gains which is probably down to my diet which isnt the best.
> 
> 9am Bowl of Oats & Semi skimmed Milk
> 
> ...


so your first input of protein is at 3pm... you defo need protein 1st thing in the morning. And plus you defo need more protein. your protein intake look around 60g in total, i reckon you need about 150-200g protein per day if you want to build good solid muscle and mantain it


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hulksta how did you work out there are 60g of protein in that daily diet?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

could be a little more or little less.

cyclone bar around 20-25g

drink maybe the same 20-25g

nuts, depending on how much. so im guessing around 10g

im not counting the 1 egg. beans and cheese because you would need alot for a good source of protein


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

If you the OP is anything like me meal size wise, the protein content would be so -

9am Bowl of Oats & Semi skimmed Milk

*- 100g oats = 11g, 300ml SS milk = 10g*

10:30am - Banana - negligible protein.

12:00 - Baked potato, cheese and Beans

*- 400g jacket = 10g, 100g cheddar cheese = 25g, tin of baked beans = 20g*

3pm - Maximuscle Cyclone Bar

*- 23g*

6pm - Either Pasta, Rice or scrambled egg on toast.

*I would imagine with the rice and pasta the OP would be having some kind of meat source so for arguement's sake it's a good sized chicken breast to go with an average portion size of pasta - 100g pasta = 10g, 140g chicken breast = 43g*

8pm - Weight Gain Shake -

*- I am guessing the OP is using maximuscle supps [to go along with the theme of the bar] and a google search has come up with "progain" which suggests it contains about 40g of protein. I also assume the OP uses milk with their shake and would use around 3-400ml of milk which is another 10g or so of protein.*

10pm - Cashew Nuts

*- handful = 10g*

Total protein = *212g*

Of course some of that total is LBV protein sources and if more protein is to be desired, personally I'd add some whey to the oats for meal 1.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Phill said:


> If you the OP is anything like me meal size wise, the protein content would be so -
> 
> 9am Bowl of Oats & Semi skimmed Milk
> 
> ...


 I've hightlighted my opinions in red....I still think its a poor amount of protein intake...


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Like I said in my first post in this thread hulksta we don't know food quantities - I did advise the OP to find out the nutritional breakdown of the foods he was eating

My last reply there was simply stating each food protein content if it was a typical quantity for myself, which I did state. This was to simply illustrate how wrong you could be with your statement of "around 60g" of protein.

I tried to use an educated common sense approach, where's as your "60g" was surmised.


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

Well I guess I need lots more protein. Any ideas how I could tweak things a bit or have something a bit different to get more protein?

Heres a better breakdown of my diet as you suggested Phil

9am Bowl of 110g Oats & 240 ml Semi skimmed Milk

10:30am - Banana

12:00 - 1 Large Baked potato, 90g cheese and 200 g Beans

3pm - Maximuscle Cyclone Bar

6pm - Either Pasta, Rice or scrambled egg on toast (this varies depending what I have.

If its scrambled egg I use 2 slices of brown bread and 3-4 eggs)

8pm - Weight Gain Shake (usn weight gainer at the moment, will switch to Extreme mass when its used up, dont like to waste ;p)

10pm - Cashew Nuts (70g)

I would find it difficult to get protein in the day as I work in an office with limited cooking facilities. So it would have to be things I could take and not need to cook really.

For my 10:30 thats probably my hardest slot as I just am not hungry then and I dont want to overdo it and put me off my lunch. I have been having a large glass of lucozade powder , 3 tablespoons of Dextrose and some creatine.

Would it be worth having a protein shake on my way to work?

Thanks for all the feedback guys, as I know my diet is limited its just how best to tweak it.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Parki79 said:


> Well I guess I need lots more protein. Any ideas how I could tweak things a bit or have something a bit different to get more protein?
> 
> Heres a better breakdown of my diet as you suggested Phil
> 
> ...


You could have a protein shake or even a weight gain supp if you want to get in more calories to bulk on your way to work if you wanted. You could just stick some in with your oats and milk and you wouldn't know it was there - a nice way to get some good extra protein in first thing in the morning upon waking.

Perhaps add a meat/fish source to the days when you do have pasta or rice would be a good option. I love Pasta and tuna - simple and easy, tastes good imo!

Re - extreme mass, I have used it and it is good actually. I used it in conjunction with a good diet and it was great in that it bulked up my calories. I got the milk chocolate flavour and it's superb.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

extreme mass strawberry flavour ( real chunky strawberries )

It taste great....

2 scoops with 250ml milk = 525 calories, sometimes i would have

4 scoops with 500ml milk= 1050 calories. this will bulk you up


----------



## thunderman1 (Dec 25, 2009)

Parki79 said:


> I started working out and trying to gain weight and size since re-joining the gym and having years off training. I have gone from about 5'11" and 11 stone to 11 stone 10llbs but I seem to be struggling to make any more gains which is probably down to my diet which isnt the best.
> 
> 9am Bowl of Oats & Semi skimmed Milk* + whey or p shake.*
> 
> ...


*up ya carbs up ya fats if u like, think for your bweight u should be looking for around 160-170 g protein per day if each meal has 30-40g per meal u should just exceed this. i would start ya meals of at 7am then u could fit 6 a day or you could eat every 2 hours but think u might find it a struggle.and what phil said also this is a plan for 1 day not a month or week u must now decide how to change to what u need for every day.*


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

Well I will look to buy some whey for putting in with my oats. So the taste is the same then?

I will order some extreme mass in a couple weeks when I have finished the stuff I already have so you saying I should have this in the morning aswell as in the evening>?

I am trying to up my carbs but I will eat more when I can as I am finding each week my appettite is increasing.

So thunderman your saying to have lots more protein shakes as oposed to eating bits of things? I suppose I could do that easier. Would it be better to have some protein shakes and some weight gain shakes or just have weight gain ones?


----------



## thunderman1 (Dec 25, 2009)

im not a fan of weight gain shakes, but each to there own iv been 23 stone and never used one in my life, a good protein shake should do and will be kinder to your gut too, shakes are gud if u cant be assed or just dont have time also u can buy carb powders which u can mix with shakes to get ya extra carbs etc nuthing in them but carbs, just make sure what ever shake u get has at least 30-40 g protein and u can adjust the carbs to suit, as they come with enuff carbs in to do the job there ment for. make sure u eat every 3 hours work ya carbs out for each day changing with in a few hundred up one day down the next etc when u eat ya solids try too get ya carbs from patatos, wholemealbread, veg, oats, pasta rice blah blah and ya protein from fish,chicken,turkey,lean mince, stake,prawns,tuna,salmon,eggs,kidney beans,cheese blahblah if u go on google type in good carbs etc, u will get lists of good food ,scince u arnt wanting to get cut u dont have to be that clean with ya eating as long as your getting what u need from the food u eat, but i always found the cleaner i eat the better results i got .


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Parki79 said:


> Well I will look to buy some whey for putting in with my oats. So the taste is the same then?
> 
> I will order some extreme mass in a couple weeks when I have finished the stuff I already have so you saying I should have this in the morning aswell as in the evening>?
> 
> ...


If you get a plain or natural flavoured whey protein then it won't affect the taste of your porridge. If you get a chocolate one, then you will have chocolatey porridge! It's a personal preference thing with taste and your call. You may just want to have a shake along side your porridge instead. Whatever it's very good to get some good quality protein in your system soon after waking.

You could just use weight gain supplements but be aware that you may consume too many calories per day and yes, you will bulk up, but this will be excess fat which there's no point in doing imo. Use protein supplements as a good quality protein source, use weight gain supplements only if your normal diet is struggling to get required calories in - be aware of the difference.


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

I have finally got some Extreme mass so I will be having that and hopefully make some more gains.

I have been trying to get get more protein from foods and earlier in the day as advised although I have fallen off the wagon a bit this week with illness and then being really busy to catch up but will be going for it as of this week to make up for it.

Im gonna try and think of something that I can eat at 3pm as I will not be eatling my evening meal later as I finish work at 6 so will only be eating 6:30. Can anyone think of anything that I could have there that would be easy to take to work?

So its best to be eating every 3 hours and not eating inbetweem if I can?


----------

